# Need help to purchase new holster



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I am, hopefully, a proud owner of a Sig P239 SAS 9MM.

Now I need to buy a holster for CC. Any suggestions?

This will be my primary CC during the cold months as I can wear a jacket. Really looking forward to taking this to the range.

My choices were a Glock 26 9MM; a XD Sub Compact 9MM; or the Sig. Out of the three, the Sig was most comfortable in my hand. A bit heavier than the others and maybe a bit longer, but the most comfortable. I sure hope I won't be sorry.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess I'm the only P239 9MM owner! Anyway, ordered a Sig holster, and just found out it's on back order. Don't need more than one OWB, so I'm not sure what the heck I'm gonna do. Hate to spend $60+ for an IWB.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Hate to spend $60+ for an IWB.


Why? You spent all of that money on the gun. Spend the money for a good holster. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

GALCO "Summer Comfort"... Snaps enable you to remove holster without taking off belt. Use mine in all seasons.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Found a Fobus Roto paddle and a Galco Stow-n-Go. I'll look at the Summer Comfort.

Thanks


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Summer Comfort used to be called the Royal Guard, in case it is still listed as such in other companies.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> Summer Comfort used to be called the Royal Guard, in case it is still listed as such in other companies.


The Summer Comfort is a different holster than the Royal Guard. You can see both are offered on their site for the G26. :smt023

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=907&GunID=50

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1183&GunID=50

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well played, *BeefyBeefo*! :mrgreen:


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

As I was, I stand corrected... My recommendation is the Royal Guard, been a while since I've been to the Galco site I guess. brokenimage


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm, went to the Galco site and found the "summer comfort." I will look at their "royal guard."

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Hmmm, went to the Galco site and found the "summer comfort." I will look at their "royal guard."
> 
> Thanks for the input.


They don't make the Royal Guard for the P239. There are quite a few happy Summer Comfort customers on this forum though. You might want to give it a try.

On another note, if you're looking for OWB leather, they make the Side Snap Scabbard for the P239. I have one, and it is a _very_ well made holster. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A good holster makes all of the difference for a CCW. Be willing to spend a little extra for a comfortable holster, you will never regret it.

I have both the summer comfort and the Royal Guard holsters. Both are nice and are comfortable for an IWB holster. Understand, though, that if you have not worn a IWB holster, you may find that it take a little getting used to.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

All of this Galco Love is making me feel warm inside (it could be the burito I had for lunch).

What belt holster did you buy?
What are your plans for carry when it gets warm?
How many hours a day do you carry?
How many days a week?
Do you take your gun off to go into work/the store?
What is your general build?


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> All of this Galco Love is making me feel warm inside (it could be the burito I had for lunch).
> 
> What belt holster did you buy?
> What are your plans for carry when it gets warm?
> ...


Great point O.P.! One of the reasons I am a fan of the IWB with snaps is that I often have to go on college campuses (in Tennessee you can not carry on campuses), and being able to unsnap and put my firearm in a lock box makes things easy. If I didn't have to do this, I might choose a different setup (not a fan of paddles though). Also, while it is legal to Open Carry with a permit here, I like not having a noticeable bulge where my gun is... Not an open carry fan.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> All of this Galco Love is making me feel warm inside (it could be the burito I had for lunch).
> 
> What belt holster did you buy?
> What are your plans for carry when it gets warm?
> ...


Just bought the Galco Stow-n-Go and a Fobus Roto. I know many don't like the Fobus line, but I've used them before and really like the comfort for a paddle.

When it gets warm I will go back to pocket carrying my Ruger LCP.

Hours per day depends upon what my activities will be. Normally though, 4 - 8.

Pretty much 7 days a week.

Only take it off if I am entering one of the 17 places that Arkansas says I can't carry.

I'd say medium build. 5'11", 210!

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

My personal preference is for Bianchi paddle Lock or the new evader evader is only about $27.00 has the belt snaps.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

try Desantis and Don hume,,
Desantis makes a nice speed scabbard


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been carrying my Glock 23 in a Galco Summer comfort holster all week. Very comfortable, easy to draw from and easy to reholster, and by that I mean one handed reholstering is quick and easy to do. The holster does not shift on me during the day, and no one has noted that I was packing. Again, once you get used to carrying IWB this brand/style of holster is very comfortable.

I have the Royal Guard for my sig 220 and like it quite a bit too. I may wear it next week, if my jealous j-frame that I normally carry, will allow me to do so.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is the holster that I carry my P6 in. I truly love the thing and the customer service was very help full (Which is a big + in my book)!

http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/the-583/Pro-Carry-IWB-X-dsh-TREME/Detail

Hope this helps...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Really like that pro extreme carry*

Thanks to all, will keep you posted as to what I purchase.


----------



## motymmot (Jul 20, 2008)

Rays holsters....www.Shado.com

I have three for two guns. I use one almost every day a glock 27 or 30sf. Looking at a sig now and will order another when I get one. Just my $.02


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well guys I ordered the Galco Summer Comfort. 

What convinced me? A lot of the feedback here. But last eve, I actually loaded both mags of the P239. Popped one in the pistol, put on the Stow n Go and was ready to go out the door. Wife is a nurse and was almost 2 hours late. Knowing where she parks, the neighborhood, and all the crap that has been going on in Litte Rock, I was ready to find her. Just as I was readying to walk out the door she called. Whew. Got tied up in a doctors conference. She did have security escort her to her car.

Didn't like the fit and feel of the Stow n Go, so a Summer Comfort is on the way.

When the wife got home, she said "hmmm, you have a bigger gun." I usually carry my little Ruger LCP. Told her my plans, she smiled and kissed me!!!!! Guess that was a good thing!


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> GALCO "Summer Comfort"... Snaps enable you to remove holster without taking off belt. Use mine in all seasons.


This is a great style of hostler. When I carry my Kahr this is the best holster I have found. I wish they made one that fit my Beretta.
If Galco makes a Summer Comfort for your Sig it is probably a good pick. 
My biggest grudge with it it the loops of the snaps are obveous you are carrying if your belt is exposed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Well guys I ordered the Galco Summer Comfort.


Congrats! Did you call them to place your order? I usually speak with Bill (_OldPadawan_) when placing my orders. Both him and Mike have been very pleasant to deal with. I'm heard a lot of good things about the Summer Comfort. My next purchase will be a gun belt from Galco (if I can scrape up the cash with no job). Be sure to give us a review after you've had it for a little while. :smt023:watching:



vrodcruiser said:


> My biggest grudge with it it the loops of the snaps are obveous you are carrying if your belt is exposed.


How is that any different from plastic or metal clips showing?

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Man o man! Got my holster and belt today, I'm a happy camper. Thanks to all here on the forum, to BeefyBeefo and Old Padawan (Bill).

I could not be more pleased. Yes, it all was several dollars more, but the quality is great. Tomorrow will be the test as to how comfortable the new setup is. My guess is, I'm gonna be happy!!!!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Got my holster and *belt* today,


:numbchuck: I'm jealous. :numbchuck:

I'll be very interested to hear what you think after you've worn them for a little while. I know everything I've gotten from them is very well made. My Side Snap Scabbard is gorgeous!

-Jeff-

P.S. - Congrats. :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Galco doesn't make a Summer Comfort style for the P232*



BeefyBeefo said:


> :numbchuck: I'm jealous. :numbchuck:
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear what you think after you've worn them for a little while. I know everything I've gotten from them is very well made. My Side Snap Scabbard is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


And I really do not the Stow'nGo at all. So I may have to go to another company. I've looked at the Kirkpatrick Mini Clip, but hell it takes them 4-6 weeks to make it for ya!


----------

